# Are You Going to Diamondhead ?



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

I will be there.Jerry tell Me time is running out if You want a 20th anv.shirt.If You want one ,last call is now!


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooops

Last call was three weeks ago !


Jerry


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Of course im going!,, Steve and I will be there Wednesday (18th) -> Sunday morning(22nd). 

Now I just have to clean up my engines and stock lol - figure out what to bring this year hehe (The berk is coming most definitely, need to build a drive/roll on case for it though)


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Andrew & Steve, I will see you at DH. From there, we are going to Ft Meyers Beach for Feb, and plan numerous trips to the TARR track to run. 

Larry


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Andrew is right, I will be coming. Still waiting for my job to approve the time off but I don't see why they wouldn't. I should be bringing three possibly four engines if I can get the fourth running again in time. Whenever you're down here Larry just let me or Andrew know and we'll be there too.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

I will be there--Terry Seese and I are making the trek this year from Wisconsin. Hopefully, the weather will be kind... I think it's been five years or so since I've attended. The van will be fillled...... 

Sam DiMaggio


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam
Good to read you are once again going down the line....enjoy


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee Sam, if you're going you just might force me into going.


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Well although we had not planned on going, we have just registered! I am certainly looking forward to seeing everyone. Can't Wait!
Brit


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Starting to gear up in that direction... See you all there!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam,
Looking forward to seeing you again. It's been too long. 
Dan,
Like you were really not going to DH. Yea, sure!

Brit,
We will get some night running in down there. Maybe not as much fun as running outside--and not nearly as good plumes.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff and I are planning to be there arriving late Sunday night and staying through Friday. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Posted By steamtom1 on 28 Nov 2012 06:47 AM 
Sam,
Looking forward to seeing you again. It's been too long. 
Dan,
Like you were really not going to DH. Yea, sure!

Brit,
We will get some night running in down there. Maybe not as much fun as running outside--and not nearly as good plumes.




Sam,Dan,Brit and all.Will be looking forward to seeing all,BUT I disagree with steamtom1 THE BEST PLUMES HAVE ALWAYS BEEN AT DIAMONDHEAD


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Only when your running dirty coal, 

the best fumes are someone running Ace Hardware denatured alcohol *falls over on the ground knocked out from fumes* (seriously , dont do it! lolol)


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, if Dan is going that kills it for me. Next he'll tell me David Leech will be there....It will good reconnecting with all my old friends down there...see you all soon! 

Sam


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

While we do get good steam plumes @ DH, what I am referring to is the night Brit and I ran @ Pensy earlier this year. They might be hard to match...




But then again, maybe not!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Alan! How many CF's are you bringing? You could double head them on the large track, with the lead engine chasing its caboose, as there usually is a plentiful supply of 1.32 rolling stock available. 
See you guys when we arrive Tuesday morning. 

Larry


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Well I have the C62 now so Ill bring some smoky coal!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Britstrains on 28 Nov 2012 03:44 PM 
Well I have the C62 now so Ill bring some smoky coal! 
I hope I can come down as well. Brit you will have to run the C-62 with Ives. He is the expert with that engine.
If I get to come I will be bringing the Challenger and the coal fired K-4.
Would like to meet you as well.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be there! Not sure what I will bring to run though. I will have all The Train Dept stuff as I will be in the dealer room.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yves always brings some stinky coal, as seen here from a few years ago...


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

I am planning to attend my first Diamondhead. I've been threatening to go for nearly ten years and I am finally able to make the trip happen. I'm not sure what I will bring to run, but something will work out. 

Paul


----------



## DGM (Feb 8, 2008)

What happened to the Diamondhead website? I want to register and the website appears to have "expired"! Or am I missing something . . .


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

I get the same results here!


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

That's really strange, I was just on there yesterday. Looks like the domain name expired and was only renewed today. 



Domain ID14068376-LROR
Domain NameIAMONDHEAD.ORG
Created On:28-Nov-1999 00:25:00 UTC
Last Updated On:29-Nov-2012 09:49:05 UTC
Expiration Date:28-Nov-2013 00:25:00 UTC


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I shall be there again in Jan. Looking forward to it and hopefully meeting up with some of you who I missed out seeing this year. Later RJD


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

The web site is back up and working again. www.diamondhead.org


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Good Grief, or is it Congratulations to David Hamilton. His loco are already at Jerry's.

Will he be there before Christmas this year?









David, how many years is it that you've been first to arrive, 5, 6 or is it 7 years in a row?

Anyway, someone has to be first and it's nice to know it will probably be David again. Have a safe trip.

Regards,

Will


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

OK so I went to the site. There are two dates, one is 15 - 22 and the other is 13 - 20. I am guessing the 13 - 20 is correct.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dan, 
The same question was raised back in September: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/126098/afv/topic/Default.aspx 
No clarification fron Jerry. 
Just pick a date and go! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 01 Dec 2012 05:47 PM 
OK so I went to the site. There are two dates, one is 15 - 22 and the other is 13 - 20. I am guessing the 13 - 20 is correct. 
Dan 
Just show up between the 20-22 and you will at least get a day or so of steaming for the travel


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

13th to the 20th is the sheet I sent in. Later RJD


----------

